# P99 A/S Question



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have decided on my first handgun. After actually firing several and feeling up several more, I am hellbent on getting a p99. At a local shop today, I found a used p99 9mm a/s bi-tone. This is the exact configuration that I am looking for. It has 'kk' marked on it so I know its from 1999. The shop is asking $550 but after talking with me for a bit they offered it for $500. It comes with a case and two 10 round magazines. I am a little unsure if its worth this price being as it's 10 years old. The exterior condition is excellent. No wear that I could tell. The action felt crisp and there was no rust or anything that I could find.

Is this a fair price for this pistol? I was hoping to get a gen2 or 3 for the universal rail but its not that big of a deal if I don't get one so long as I do not overpay 

ALL FEEDBACK IS WELCOMED!


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go check out the Walther forum for more info:

http://waltherforum.com/


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

i did, but i figured i might catch a different group of people here who may not frequent the waltherforums


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty much, I'm the Walther nut of the forum. But honestly, after saying the same thing for years, I've kinda stopped addressing P99 threads on this forum and others. I can't keep doing it forever.

The P99 is still my all time fav gun. But, I have other interests in other firearm brands right now. 

My P99 is boringly reliable and accurate. It's the most accurate gun I have for ME. So much so that I have my P99 accuracy, and then my consistent accuracy with any other guns I have or shoot.

Its maddening that I cannot shoot any other handgun I own as accurately with as much consistency as I do the P99. 

I know what I can do with it (the P99) - so now, I've just been trying to get more accurate with my other guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As for your question - if U like it, I'd get it. P99s used to be priced at $550-$575. $599 use to be the highest I'd pay. EIther Walther or S&W has limited importation of them in the past 6-12 months, and now the prices at cheap places are around $679 new. It's ridiculous how the prices are so high.

So, if the condition seems good - go ahead and get it :mrgreen:


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

It sounds like a heck of a deal to me. If you don't take it, please let me know where it is and I'll buy it.

I own a P99 A/s in .40 S&W. I like it a lot, but it's the snappiest .40 I own. I'd love to have one in 9mm as I understand that that, is where it really shines.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought it. Fired about 25 rounds to check it out. Im terrible with the DA mode, but that is because I am a newer shooter and I anticipate too much. The SA mode I am quite good, if I do say so. Pics to come. Great decision, I love it!


----------

